
Uber suspends self-driving cars after Arizona crash - erggo
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39397211
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13954323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13954323)

